# Help on finishing please...



## dariot (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi everybody. I am encountering some problems finishing my pens...
I tried both wood turners finish and craft coat but I am not able to apply them correctly.
I use paper towel to apply them on the lathe 500rpm but the result is a lot. Of swipes on the wood... Tried with a sponge, same result.
If I use shellawax the results are very good but the shellawax goes away quickly... 
Any suggestion?
Best regards
Dario


----------



## leehljp (Sep 4, 2017)

Dario,

There is about a 10 to 1 or 20 to 1 ration of people who do not used shellwax. If you want to use shellwax, then the results you got are what you must live with. A few people like the natural wood look and feel without a shine and therefor use wax finishes. Wax looks great on wood furniture, but furniture that is not touched and rubbed and held dozens of time a day.

AS to wood turners finish and craft coat - as to applying, it takes experience that some get quickly and few do not. The vast majority use CA as their finish.

Hint: Catalog and online sales write things about their product to get you to buy it. That doesn't mean it will give you you are expecting. Finishing can be explained in many different ways, but it still takes experience over and over again in many cases to arrive at the stage expected.


----------



## dariot (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the answer. I used to apply CA but now I am not able to use it anymore I can' resist...
This is the reason I tried other finishes but I can't figure out how to apply them... It is different from CA.

Dario


----------



## JimB (Sep 4, 2017)

I use WOP (wipe on polyurethane) on about half my pens. I apply it off the lathe. I use a small piece of paper towel and just wipe it on. The only down side is the wait time between coats. I usually let it sit for 24 hours.


----------



## budnder (Sep 4, 2017)

I've had mixed results with WTF (using sponge). A couple of things I really really liked, but probably more where I just couldn't get rid of the rotary ripples/lines/swirls.

You've probably seen this video on how to apply it, but I'll put a link here in case you haven't (or for others that haven't):

Exotic Blanks Ed WTF


----------



## jcm71 (Sep 4, 2017)

Try Pens Plus.  A lot of us have used it with good results.  Do a search on this site for Pens Plus, and you'll find a number of threads on how to apply it.


----------



## dariot (Sep 4, 2017)

I can't use pens plus because I live in Italy... Doc doesn't ship outside U. S.


----------



## magpens (Sep 4, 2017)

You can buy Pens Plus from vendors other than Doc .... for example, Woodchuckers in Canada .... but I am not sure of their shipping policies.

When I put on liquid polishes (not CA), I use a clean cloth rag and I find that better than a paper towel or a sponge .... the results might depend on which particular polish is used and right now I can't remember.

Nitrocellulose has worked well for me, with high-speed buffing immediately after use.

CA is now my usual finish for woods .... lots of coats and lots of sanding to get to a nice shiny finish. . Then if I want a matte finish I use fine steel wool.

It is too bad you can't use CA anymore. 

Keep trying with different polishes and techniques and I am sure you will find a method that suits you.

I would think that in Italy there would be lots of resources for high quality finishes.


----------



## dariot (Sep 4, 2017)

Unfortunately in Italy we have nothing. We are oblige to buy everything from UK...
However thanks a lot for your answers... Keep trying...
Craft coat it's good but sometimes it goes away as if you were putting away the film from a smartphone screen...


----------



## JimB (Sep 4, 2017)

dariot said:


> Unfortunately in Italy we have nothing. We are oblige to buy everything from UK...
> However thanks a lot for your answers... Keep trying...
> Craft coat it's good but sometimes it goes away as if you were putting away the film from a smartphone screen...



I mentioned WOP above. You should be able to get that anywhere or if only regular polyurethane you can use that the way it is or thin it to make WOP.


----------



## dariot (Sep 4, 2017)

How do you apply it to a pen sanded with eee?


----------



## JimB (Sep 4, 2017)

I've never applied it to a pen sanded with EEE. I sand the pen to the desired grit and then use a very small piece of paper towel to apply the WOP. Thin coat, let it dry/cure, lightly rub with a very fine sandpaper or 0000 steel wool to remove any bumps and then apply another coat. Repeat as many times as you want. Each coat will go on smoother than the previous one. I do all that off the lathe so I don't worry about how long each coat takes to dry. I usually let it dry for 24 hours. 

It's very easy to do. No tricks or special technique required.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 4, 2017)

Nitrocellulose?  The base material for smokeless gunpowder.


----------



## greenacres2 (Sep 4, 2017)

I go back & forth between Woodturner's Finish and CA.  For WTF, I apply with a scrap from an old white t-shirt.  I can usually use the same applicator 3 or so times before it gets too brittle to re-use.  The 2nd and 3rd pens are usually the best.  After applying, I have to walk away for 8 to 12 hours to let it cure, then buff with another old t-shirt and finish by burnishing with a scrap of brown grocery bag.  CA on the other hand, I apply with white paper shop towel cut into about 2" squares.  

Both have been working for me--probably more luck than anything, it is sure not experience.  

earl


----------



## KenV (Sep 4, 2017)

Dario---

Much of the materals and techniques of wood turning and pen making are borrowed and adapted from other industries and technologies.   While the brands differ from country to country, the basic components are around to be adapted.

There is another thread running about a product sold as automotive clear coating.  (KMS Diamond).  Lacquer is used in a similar manner as luthiers use on musical instruments or furniture builders use.   The buffing of pens is based on metal work industries.

Look around for sources.


----------



## dariot (Sep 5, 2017)

Ok thanks
Last question... Bog oak... Better finish it or leave it as it is?


----------



## magpens (Sep 5, 2017)

I would say that you should apply a finish to bog oak .... what ever finish works for you.


----------



## dariot (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## dariot (Sep 5, 2017)

Many thanks


----------



## mmayo (Sep 5, 2017)

General finishes "wood turners finish" is easy, non toxic compared to CA, cheap and shine up nicely. Tough finish, check the blue paper towels after applying it - they are rock hard in an hour or so.

I use it for my non-CA coated pens.


----------



## dariot (Sep 6, 2017)

Did someone use wood turning finish soaking the pen?


----------



## dariot (Sep 6, 2017)

Did someone use wtf soaking the wood?


----------

